# levanzo? PHP Mysql für 5 €



## MsvP (17. Oktober 2002)

Hab mal ne frage, also dieses  angebot habe ich eben durch zufall entdeckt:
1   Domainname
http://www.IhrName.de 
  150   MB Speicherplatz 
  150   Subdomains 
  1   FTP-Zugang 
  1   MySql Datenbank  
      eigenes CGI-BIN 
eigene PHP4 Scripte 
   und vieles mehr ...

Ohne Einrichtungsgebühr!   
inklusive
unbegrenztem Datentransfer 

Das solls angeblich für nur 5 € im monat auf
http://www.levanzo.de/
geben!

Jetzt würde ich mal gerne wissen, kennt das jemand?! Is ja doch ziemlich billig, wenn man das mal mit anderen sachen vergleicht, udn dann auch noch soviel webspace mit php udn allem drum und dran unbegrenzten traffic?! Hört sich ja mehr wie ein märchen an, oder?!

Nun ja, wenn jemand erfahrungend amit hat bitte mal melden, würde mich doch shcon ziemlich interessieren, da ich shcon lange einen günsitgen php und mysql server suche für meine seite! 

Gre@tz Msv P!!!


----------



## Arne Buchwald (17. Oktober 2002)

http://www2.webhostlist.de/active/search.jsp?search=true&q=Levanzo&forums=-1

Should help.


----------



## reto (17. Oktober 2002)

*offenbar nicht empfehlenswert...*

Schau mal bei ciao.com vorbei. -> http://www.ciao.com/produkte/698946.html

Also bei den Bewertungen würd ich's lieber bleiben lassen...


----------



## MsvP (17. Oktober 2002)

mhh und wieder steh ich unentschlossen rum. Die bewertungen sind irgendwie 50 % ******e und 50 % super.. was soll man davon halten?

Die einen schreiben wie genial alles ist und die anderen sagen, dass es nix gutes dabei gibt.. das versteh ich nicht!


----------



## reto (17. Oktober 2002)

Mir wär das Risiko zu hoch! Wenn die Hälfte der Leute das Angebot sch* finden, dann kann doch da was nicht stimmen!

Übrigens hatten wir das Thema auch schon mehr als einmal: http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?threadid=9189&highlight=levanzo

In diesem Thread findest du auch interessante Alternativen.


----------



## soraxdesign (17. Oktober 2002)

also ich hab mich bei levanzo angemeldet und bin eigentlich zufrieden. obwohl ich sagen muss, dass nur meine private seite auf dem server liegt und sich die ladezeiten im rahmen halten. mit der abrechnung hat alles bisher geklappt und absolut top ist kein trafficlimit. ich hoffe ich muss meine meinung nicht ändern über diesen anbieter aber bisher hat alles geklappt.

sabre


----------

